
Why I Moved from a Square to a Circle - CarolineW
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/01/why-i-moved-from-a-square-to-a-circle-calculator-interface-design/
======
CarolineW
Fantastic comment in that thread:

[https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/01/why-i-moved-
from-a-...](https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/01/why-i-moved-from-a-
square-to-a-circle-calculator-interface-design/#comment-1286788)

